# Urijah Faber has the leg of a bloated corpse



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> Courtesy of Jose Aldo at WEC 48. Hopefully someone shows this to James Toney and asks "Are you sure you want to do this?"


Source - http://www.mmamania.com/2010/4/29/1450768/wec-quick-pic-urijah-faber-has-the
​
Jesus god damn! That is one messed up limb. I bet he's in agony.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Ewwwwww......


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

That is one MASSIVE HEMATOMA!

Urijah needs to learn to put his knee into an incoming leg kick.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

That looks worse with every picture that is posted, next week the muscle will fall off or something.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Technically, I guess he's right.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

^^ ^^ This is awesome jasvll. :thumb02: :happy02:



That leg looks naaaaasty.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe check one or two next time Urijah?


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

ouch...that looks pretty rough.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy mother of god...ouch...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Jesus, how long does it take something like that to heal?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Jesus, how long does it take something like that to heal?


It just really badly bruised from eating all those kicks. So it will be sore for a while.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

ho

lee

sh*t

and rep jasvll


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

:eek03:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah he's really gotta check those kicks, I was really confused as to why he didn't start checking when Aldo was really starting to do damage. Faber, like Brown, didn't have the usual energy to him, he seemed to nervous, and it was telling.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Nefilim777 said:


> Yeah he's really gotta check those kicks, I was really confused as to why he didn't start checking when Aldo was really starting to do damage. Faber, like Brown, didn't have the usual energy to him, he seemed to nervous, and it was telling.


It's Anderson Silva syndrome, people are scared of his hands and his KO power, so they are beat before the cage door ever closes.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Yeah he's really gotta check those kicks, I was really confused as to why he didn't start checking when Aldo was really starting to do damage. Faber, like Brown, didn't have the usual energy to him, he seemed to nervous, and it was telling.



Alright guys between this thread and the Toney thread, "checking a leg kick" isn't a SIMPLE thing or something everyone can do.

You don't just put your shin up and block the other guy's shin. If Faber did _that_ against Aldo, he'd probably would have broken his leg rd1/2.

To check a kick you need to see it coming, set up the check before the kick reaches the pinnacle point and stuff it. If you just lift your leg and let them kick it full force it's going to suck hard. You gotta move in a little and catch it before they've unloaded ie "stuffing" it.

To do that you have to be faster than the opponent - which against Aldo is probably impossible.

The best way to check a kick vs a guy like Aldo is to gtfo of the way! I remember Faber checking them with the thigh method, I dunno the actual name of it but you just turn your leg out so you get hit in the thigh instead of the sciatic nerve. With Jose's angles that kind of checking probably won't ever be effective either.




Life B Ez said:


> It's Anderson Silva syndrome, people are scared of his hands and his KO power, so they are beat before the cage door ever closes.


I dunno about that, Faber was the more established legend and he doesn't seem like the kind of guy to get intimidated.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Jeesh thats ugly. I would never wish that on anyone.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

That looks excessively painful. This brought something to mind, how do the dudes in K1 manage to fight more then once in one night after taking kicks like that? After seeing this picture of Urijahs leg, it makes me wonder how the hell anyone could walk after fighting someone like Remy Bonjasky or Buakaw, let alone go on to fight again the very same night. I know that your shins can be conditioned to deal with that kind of punishment, but I cant imagine there is that much you can do to teach your thighs to get used to that kind of beating.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> That looks excessively painful. This brought something to mind, how do the dudes in K1 manage to fight more then once in one night after taking kicks like that? After seeing this picture of Urijahs leg, it makes me wonder how the hell anyone could walk after fighting someone like Remy Bonjasky or Buakaw, let alone go on to fight again the very same night. I know that your shins can be conditioned to deal with that kind of punishment, but I cant imagine there is that much you can do to teach your thighs to get used to that kind of beating.


K-1 goes only 3 Rounds a 3 minutes with exeptions of course. So thats only 9 full minutes of fighting. That wouldn't even fill 2 MMA Rounds. Guess that's one of the reasons. But a kick from a guy like Bonjasky is probably a little bit more powerful then from a 145 pounder^^


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> That looks excessively painful. This brought something to mind, how do the dudes in K1 manage to fight more then once in one night after taking kicks like that? After seeing this picture of Urijahs leg, it makes me wonder how the hell anyone could walk after fighting someone like Remy Bonjasky or Buakaw, let alone go on to fight again the very same night. I know that your shins can be conditioned to deal with that kind of punishment, but I cant imagine there is that much you can do to teach your thighs to get used to that kind of beating.



I'm guessing another difference would be in K-1 and Muay Thai you don't have to worry about takedowns. Different stance and weight distribution, also more time in training in K-1 and Muay Thai can be dedicated to offensive and defensive leg kicks.

But thats just my take on it! :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

avengedsixfold said:


> I'm guessing another difference would be in K-1 and Muay Thai you don't have to worry about takedowns. Different stance and weight distribution, also more time in training in K-1 and Muay Thai can be dedicated to offensive and defensive leg kicks.
> 
> But thats just my take on it! :thumb02:


Nice first post 

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> That looks excessively painful. This brought something to mind, how do the dudes in K1 manage to fight more then once in one night after taking kicks like that? After seeing this picture of Urijahs leg, it makes me wonder how the hell anyone could walk after fighting someone like Remy Bonjasky or Buakaw, let alone go on to fight again the very same night. I know that your shins can be conditioned to deal with that kind of punishment, but I cant imagine there is that much you can do to teach your thighs to get used to that kind of beating.





BobbyCooper said:


> K-1 goes only 3 Rounds a 3 minutes with exeptions of course. So thats only 9 full minutes of fighting. That wouldn't even fill 2 MMA Rounds. Guess that's one of the reasons. But a kick from a guy like Bonjasky is probably a little bit more powerful then from a 145 pounder^^


All this, plus guys in K-1 actually check leg kicks, they don't just eat them for five rounds.


----------



## daeyeth (Nov 19, 2009)

avengedsixfold said:


> I'm guessing another difference would be in K-1 and Muay Thai you don't have to worry about takedowns. *Different stance and weight distribution*, also more time in training in K-1 and Muay Thai can be dedicated to offensive and defensive leg kicks.
> 
> But thats just my take on it! :thumb02:


Agreed. 

Muay Thai stance is much more up right with very little weight on it only when neccessary. The MMA fighters that use the Muay Thai stance, like Aldo and Shogun, do it half way. There's no way you can use the completely upright Muay Thai stance and stop a takedown in MMA, so they lean a bit more forward to counteract that.

Also, given that the leg kick is the main avenue of attack, *a lot* more time is given towards building up a resistance to them. I'm sure they're kicked thousands of times in the leg a day.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nice first post
> 
> And welcome to the forum!


Thanks man! :thumbsup:

I was so impressed in this fight by Aldo, especially his reactions to takedowns by throwing the knee. I'd love to see more fighters be willing to throw a knee as their opponent shoots! :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

avengedsixfold said:


> Thanks man! :thumbsup:
> 
> I was so impressed in this fight by Aldo, especially his reactions to takedowns by throwing the knee. I'd love to see more fighters be willing to throw a knee as their opponent shoots! :thumb02:


That's a lot easier said then done. It's really hard to time unless the guy is really telegraphing and you also have to have a lot of confidence in your ground game, because if you miss you're going to get taken down.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is pretty rough looking. Hopefully it heals quickly so he isn't out of action for an extended period of time again.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nasty !


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 1, 2010)

i bet he went and ran the next day :thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

That is one beat up limb right there. That is why i'm a huge fan of leg kicks. I think they should be utilized more.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Damn, traditionally, that's what a torn muscle looks like. All over swollen and deep purple everywhere.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

jasvll said:


> Technically, I guess he's right.



Yeah just think just 2 of those would of ended the fight if they were to the face....

And what part of your body could u get hit THAT hard and that many times and not end a fight?


What a NASTY leg.... Geez! I was there, it was a good night still though


----------



## ianj98 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jesus... Did he kick him in the leg enough?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats beautiful,signs of a fighter right there lol


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

im really determined to put a leg even worse then that, but i dont want people being weirded out by it, its quite foul


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like to see it please


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

*not for the faint of heart lol*










*enjoy it sickos*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

What did that? Surely not a leg kick!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> What did that? Surely not a leg kick!


Probably Staph


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Probably Staph


probably a rash too lol


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> What did that? Surely not a leg kick!


How about 50 of them? lol :thumb02:


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, I just ate! ugh...


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

I thought it was funny, after round 2 I believe, Faber's corner literally ran out and carried him to his corner. Following that Aldo maybe threw two leg kicks in round 3, probably more, but he knew he had won. He showed a lot of respect and sportsmanship by changing it up in the third round. If he wanted to that leg would be a bloated corpse and Urijah would be in a wheel chair the rest of his life. :thumb02:
I was rooting for Faber in that fight but found another guy to enjoy watching at the same time.


----------

